# plaza seca



## galcosta

Mais uma pergunta...

Existe "praça seca"?
"Plaza seca" é o que o nome diz, uma praça que está seca, sem verde, sem arvores, talvez rodeada com bares ou bancos...

Praça seca não me soa bem, mas tampouco plaza seca

Obrigada!
Gal


----------



## Vanda

Acho que praça sem árvores. Não consigo me lembrar se temos uma palavra especial para isso.


----------



## galcosta

E Plaza seca eu não sabia que existia...

Obrigada Vanda!


----------



## Outsider

Também não conheço uma expressão especial. Praça despida? Praça vazia? Praça de pedra e terra?...


----------



## Mangato

Tal vez praça árida,  praza deserta.  Conheço uma praça assim, que um amigo meu chamava  praza moscovita, mas acho que isso não dâ.

Beijos

MG


----------



## Outsider

«Praça deserta» eu não digo que não, mas normalmente interpretaria como «praça sem gente».


----------



## galcosta

Praça Moscovita (gostei! mas pareceria praça de Moscú.)Praça deserta acho que não. Acho que praça árida talvez tenha uma conotação geográfica...¿? 

Praça de pedra e terra acho que fica bem.

1000 gracias!
(existe um equivalente em pt?) 1000 obrigadas! (¿?)

Não sei...


----------



## Outsider

galcosta said:


> 1000 gracias!
> (existe um equivalente em pt?) 1000 obrigadas! (¿?)


Pode ser. Ou "Obrigadíssima".


----------



## Tomby

Apenas uma sugestão ou pergunta: 
Poderia ser "terreiro"? No Priberam diz: espaço de terra plano e amplo, praça, eirado, terraço. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Zahrah

Olá!

Eu não sei se o meu contributo irá ajudar, nem tão pouco creio que possa estar relacionado com a questão da galcosta, mas deixo esta referência da wikipédia (bairro da zona oeste do Rio Janeiro):

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Praça_Seca

Será isto que a galcosta procura?

Quanto ao "terreiro" do Tombatossals não sei se a galera "brazuca"  vai aceitar esse termo, geralmente está associado a locais de culto ou rituais (mas em relação a isto prefiro que seja um colega brasileiro a dar sua opinião).
Em português do "portuga" acho que seria um possível sugestão .

Abraços,

Zahrah


----------



## Outsider

Só conheço «terreiro» com o sentido de pátio ou terraço, ou seja uma parte de uma residência particular...


----------



## Tomby

Para mim, uma praça de pedra ou empedrada por calceteiros, das mais bonitas de Portugal, é a Praça da Sé de Elvas. (Praça de D. Sancho II). Também o Rossio de Estremoz (com um pelourinho central) é uma maravilha, mas neste momento não disponho da foto. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vanda

Além de nome próprio, como no caso que a Zahrah colocou, acho que você pode usar a expressão praça não-arborizada para referir-se às praças em geral.


----------



## Mangato

Acho que no Brasil também chamam terreiro a uma praça. ... mandando samba no terreiro canta Martinho da Vila. No FR aparece essa equivalencia

MG


----------



## galcosta

Obrigada pelas contribuçoes! Zahrah, obrigada pela informação.
Vou colocar "praça não arborizada" aí já sabemos que é de pedra e terra.
Zahrah, Vanda, TT, Mg e Out
Obrigadíssima! 
Gal


----------

